# Cross dominant aiming



## lnels (2 Nov 2014)

My dominant eye is my left eye, I can close my right while keeping my left open but cant vice versa. I'm also right handed, will this be a problem?


----------



## NavyShooter (2 Nov 2014)

I've had to deal with a number of cross dominant shooters.  

Firing pistol, not a big deal.

Firing rifle, potentially a problem.  Especially if you try leaning over to use your dominant eye with your opposite side.

Pistol shooting, fire with both eyes open, and things will work well.

Rifle shooting, well, something I've seen done is to place a piece of 'magic' or 'scotch' tape over the dominant eye, forcing you to use the non-dominant eye when using the rifle.

I recommend you identify this to your training staff when the time comes, and they will help with this. 

NS


----------



## cryco (2 Nov 2014)

If you practice at a range with the rifle, use masking tape (painter's tape) on your shooting glasses. It comes off easily, unlike some other really sticky tapes.  I place a strip on the left lens, and it helps. I have no dominant eye unfortunately. If i had, I start shooting with the same side.


----------



## Greymatters (2 Nov 2014)

When you say cross-dominant, isn't it more likely that you are a naturally left-handed but was raised right-handed?  (That's what I am)


----------



## Flatliner (3 Nov 2014)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> When you say cross-dominant, isn't it more likely that you are a naturally left-handed but was raised right-handed?  (That's what I am)



I'm right handed in everything except shooting pool and shooting firearms. No idea why.


----------



## Greymatters (3 Nov 2014)

My firearms instructor when I went through basic explained it to me and it turned out to be true; I grew up playing sports right-handed, but turned out I was a natural lefty.  I found I shot better with my left, but ended becoming ambidextrous in shooting after a couple years in.


----------



## GAP (3 Nov 2014)

I injured my right eye as a chilld so learned to shoot cross dominate....the Marine Corps decided that I would learn to shoot left handed.....and.....sob......I did...

It's almost the only thing I do left handed.....


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Nov 2014)

I am left eye dominant and right handed and I'm sure I am not a natural lefty.  I shoot right handed.

I'm good with the C-7, but can't shoot the broad side of a barn with the 9mm.   :-\


----------



## sidemount (3 Nov 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I am left eye dominant and right handed and I'm sure I am not a natural lefty.  I shoot right handed.
> 
> I'm good with the C-7, but can't shoot the broad side of a barn with the 9mm.   :-\



thats ok, if its the browning, it might be more useful to throw it at the enemy anyway  :threat: ;D


----------



## Greymatters (3 Nov 2014)

We're STILL using those?


----------



## Robert0288 (3 Nov 2014)

sidemount said:
			
		

> thats ok, if its the browning, it might be more useful to throw it at the enemy anyway  :threat: ;D



Still better than the simunition pistols I've used.


----------

